# Uber removes Waze app from navigation today.



## AZ_Driver (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm disappointed that Waze is no longer available on the newer updated Uber app. I updated my Uber app because of Uber Pro. The navigation options are Uber and Google. I feel like part of my driving tools were taken away from me. I liked to see ahead and change my route because of heavy traffic, an accident, or the road construction, now my passenger will pay more because of the delays that could have been avoided.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Exactly!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

looks like it will be a long time before i updare the app, if ever


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's still in the app.
You may want to remove Waze, remove Uber driver, reinstall Waze and then reinstall UberDriver.
There may be some permission thing that you lost (I think this has happened to me in the past)


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Yikes! I updated yesterday and Waze is still intact. Just disabled auto update on my phone...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

can we delete this thread then ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ_Driver said:


> I'm disappointed that Waze is no longer available on the newer updated Uber app. I updated my Uber app because of Uber Pro. The navigation options are Uber and Google. I feel like part of my driving tools were taken away from me. I liked to see ahead and change my route because of heavy traffic, an accident, or the road construction, now my passenger will pay more because of the delays that could have been avoided.


This is deliberate by Uber, they don't want drivers to alter routes because they lose on the flat rate charge. Uber truly suckkkkkks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> This is deliberate by Uber, they don't want drivers to alter routes because they lose on the flat rate charge. Uber truly suckkkkkks.


I have a great longhaul route that I do regularly. Saves the pax about five minutes and adds $13 to my pay for the trip courtesy of Uber. For the last few trips Uber has been recommending the longhaul route in its own navigation, lol. Maybe I brainwashed it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have a great longhaul route that I do regularly. Saves the pax about five minutes and adds $13 to my pay for the trip courtesy of Uber. For the last few trips Uber has been recommending the longhaul route in its own navigation, lol. Maybe I brainwashed it.


Uber tried to claw back a fee from me for going a different route, I told them that they had no complaints from pax's and I'll inform the State authorities that they are trying to defraud me out of legitimate fees, they reversed their decision in 5 minutes and returned the fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber tried to claw back a fee from me for going a different route, I told them that they had no complaints from pax's and I'll inform the State authorities that they are trying to defraud me out of legitimate fees, they reversed their decision in 5 minutes and returned the fee.


it's in their "independent contractor" contract that drivers get to decide the route. if they told us what route to take then that would be indicative of employer-like control. They don't get to have it both ways and they know it, lol.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Half the time, the Jippy Yess on F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* suggests a route that is both longer and more time consuming. Since the "re-balanced" rates in this market, that makes the scenic route even more profitable.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> it's in their "independent contractor" contract that drivers get to decide the route. if they told us what route to take then that would be indicative of employer-like control. They don't get to have it both ways and they know it, lol.


It doesn't stop Uber from trying to screw the driver.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I just checked, Waze is still there for me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I just checked, Waze is still there for me.


Waze has been gone for the past 6 months in the Tampa market.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Is it my phone or now with the new UberPro app you cannot see the waiting time at the MIA lot? I can only see the number of cars i have ahead of me.......sucks!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> It doesn't stop Uber from trying to screw the driver.


Clearly. Just as my 2 year old little brother knew that he wasn't supposed to go up to the pússycat and pull the pússycat's tail. But did that stop him from doing it? Did it heck. The damn cat hated him.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is deliberate by Uber, they don't want drivers to alter routes because they lose on the flat rate charge. Uber truly suckkkkkks.


_"Uber truly suckkkkkks."_
Uber? Or those that perpetuate Uber in the field moving Uber clients around?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Waze has been gone for the past 6 months in the Tampa market.


Still on my app in Tampa. I have real time traffic on my vehicle's Navi. I know when and where not to drive and the shortcut around traffic in my area.


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

Waze is like crayola ? crazyons.

Uber shouldn’t be sharing any information with a Google. 

Try learning how to drive and using a few brain cells. Great Uber drivers don’t even need to look at the application.

We used to have knowledge tests like London before you could drive Black.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> This is deliberate by Uber, they don't want drivers to alter routes because they lose on the flat rate charge. Uber truly suckkkkkks.


I do nothing BUT Longhauls and I only use Google Maps.

Waze gives me a headache


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have a great longhaul route that I do regularly. Saves the pax about five minutes and adds $13 to my pay for the trip courtesy of Uber. For the last few trips Uber has been recommending the longhaul route in its own navigation, lol. Maybe I brainwashed it.


our hero ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> my 2 year old little brother knew that he wasn't supposed to go up to the pússycat and pull the pússycat's tail. But did that stop him from doing it? Did it heck. The damn cat hated him.


I am surprised that the cat did not scratch him. My little brother learned not to pull that cat's tail when the cat scratched him.










I am usually not a big fan of cartoon cats, but I like Schulz's never seen cat. Usually, I prefer to see that cat on the wrong end of things:










GF is a Tweety Bird fan, so that is a bonus, as well.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> can we delete this thread then ?


No, because that would create another missing link and we are still looking for the first one.

.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This is deliberate by Uber, they don't want drivers to alter routes because they lose on the flat rate charge. Uber truly suckkkkkks.


Then STOP DRIVING FOR THEM


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I just updated my app. I still have Waze. I'm in the Seattle market and I have an Android phone. Uber told me in the past that all app updates go out to iPhones first and some of the Androids last. I have a Google Pixel XL 2 phone. When they changed their app format to what it is now, I was one of the last ones to get the new app. I imagine Uber is doing this to force us to be totally dependent on that crap Uber navigation they created. I figured that day was coming way back when they started putting that pop up in the app that reminds you that Google and Waze are 3rd party apps.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> It doesn't stop Uber from trying to screw the driver.


And get away with it more often than not.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

BiggerDog said:


> Waze is like crayola ? crazyons.
> 
> Uber shouldn't be sharing any information with a Google.
> 
> ...


 Seems a bit harsh... what if you find yourself in an unfamiliar city? Do you feel "less than" for using google maps to find your way back home? I've often driven people from Fairfield County to the wastelands of New Jersey (sorry, just my personal dislike of miles and miles of sea level land). I would have been in trouble if I did not have the gps to guide me to their destination, and then the way back home.

However in Bridgeport, Trumbull, Shelton and Fairfield I have internalized the street maps. It does make for a better driving experience.


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

If they are daily driving in a area and become mindless zombies, that’s on them.

GPS is just a tool. I use it often, but just to reference way points and direction in unfamiliar area.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AZ_Driver said:


> I'm disappointed that Waze is no longer available on the newer updated Uber app. I updated my Uber app because of Uber Pro. The navigation options are Uber and Google. I feel like part of my driving tools were taken away from me. I liked to see ahead and change my route because of heavy traffic, an accident, or the road construction, now my passenger will pay more because of the delays that could have been avoided.


Mkay.
So, a few notes.

Google owns waze.
Traffic is available in Google maps, inside settings...red bad blue good...orange depends.
Been in the app forever (hyperbole) but has gotten better.
Google includes markers on route for speed traps...(not sure about audio cues as I ripped her vocals out, also in settings).

Oh, and, if you "need" red light camera and speed trap prompts I, sincerely, hope you get busted by a live cop, with passengers in the car, blowing through non red light camera intersections (only reason for that particular prompt is for people that run red lights, yes if you haven't cleared the intersection and it is red you ran it).

Good drivers know what Speed Limit actually means, don't run red lights and only need a map for the areas they aren't as familiar with and only for general route directions.



Retired Senior said:


> Seems a bit harsh... what if you find yourself in an unfamiliar city? Do you feel "less than" for using google maps to find your way back home? I've often driven people from Fairfield County to the wastelands of New Jersey (sorry, just my personal dislike of miles and miles of sea level land). I would have been in trouble if I did not have the gps to guide me to their destination, and then the way back home.
> 
> However in Bridgeport, Trumbull, Shelton and Fairfield I have internalized the street maps. It does make for a better driving experience.


Knowing how to read a map and using Google maps as you would a folding paper map is hugely different from being GPS enabled navigation dependent.

Personally, I would only "need" the map long enough to establish my location and the route to my destination..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I noticed whenever the app updates you have to change all the settings back the way you want it.


----------

